# Baby pigeon w/broken leg Portland, OR



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

I found a baby pigeon on the street with what seems to be a broken leg. I’m not an expert, can someone please help? Any place in “Portland, OR” I can take it to?

I placed it into a box, where (I think) it went to sleep. It had trouble stepping on its broken leg, so I placed it piece of bread on which it was able to relax.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Calvin, 

Thank you for helping this in need pigeon. Just keep him quiet, calm and in a semi darkened spot in the box for now. Are you sure it's a baby? Does it have feathers at all, if it does, you can provide seed and water in sturdy dishes and if you can, place a heating pad underneath the box set on low. If it is truly a baby, then forget about the seed and water dishes. 

I checked through our resources and don't see any rehabbers in Oregon but I'm sure they exist. Can you call around to some local vets tomorrow and ask for a list of possible rehabilitators in your area? Ask them if they are pigeon friendly and just make sure they will treat the bird instead of not putting him down.

Perhaps someone else will be on shortly with a person in your immediate area to take the bird to but try this if not.


Good luck and thanks again,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've posted to the WLREHAB list to see if there is anyone that can assist in the Portland area. I found one listing for the Portland Audubon Society, but I doubt they take pigeons .. might be worth a call though and perhaps get a referral if they can't help:

Oregon, Northwest region (Portland)..... 503-292-0304 

Bob Sallinger, Audubon Society of Portland Wildlife Care Center 
[email protected] 
Wildlife Species: all wildlife native to Oregon 

Terry


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

I just took a picture of it, I hope it is a pigeon.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Calvin, 

Try the number Terry provided when you can and if that doesn't work out, again try to call around to various avian vets tomorrow and see if you can get some names and numbers of rehabilitators that will help pigeons. 

This bird is a young pigeon but not really a baby, he should be able to drink and eat somewhat. Water is most important right now so try to ensure it can/will drink. Show him by gently tipping his beak into a dish of water and then he'll likely know what to do from there on out.


Good luck and keep us posted,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Calvin,

It is a pigeon and a young one too. Thank you so much for helping this bird! Since we think the leg might be broken, please take an old towel, T-shirt, or sweatshirt and put it on the bottom of the box to provide some soft footing and something the bird can easily grip. It will likely be tomorrow before I have any responses from WLREHAB, but as soon as I have something, I'll post it.

Terry


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response. The pigeon seems to be sleeping now; is it worth waking it up to show where the water is?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Calvin, 

Yes, you can try to wake the bird up to see if it will drink. Use a sturdy dish that is heavy and not too large, gently coax his beak into the water and he should take a drink. If not, just leave the water in there for him and the lights on enough for him to be able to see the water dish if he wants to take a drink. 

If he struggles or doesn't want any part of the water at this time, just leave him until morning and that should be fine at which point, you can try again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Calvin said:


> Thanks for the quick response. The pigeon seems to be sleeping now; is it worth waking it up to show where the water is?


No, let it rest for the night and see if it will drink for you in the morning .. you can also wait until the AM to put something soft and grippable in the bottom of the box. You've done a great job thus far!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry for the conflicting info from Brad and I .. it's OK to see if the bird will drink .. not a huge deal either way .. I was just thinking that if the youngster has already snoozed off that I (meaning me personally) wouldn't get it agitated again tonight .. it's way late for a young pigeon even on Pacific Time.

Terry


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

It lefted it's wings a bit and it doesn't have any feathers or fur underneath. Is that normal?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Calvin said:


> It lefted it's wings a bit and it doesn't have any feathers or fur underneath. Is that normal?


Yes, it's still a young pigeon and won't have all its feathering just yet. Also possible that whatever broke the wing also took some feathers in the process.

Terry


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

The Pigeon drank some water today. Here is a picture of the state it's leg is in.








It always rests on the side of the other leg, which what makes me think the leg is broken. Or maybe brew-zed very bad


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

> Bob Sallinger, Audubon Society of Portland Wildlife Care Center
> [email protected]
> Wildlife Species: all wildlife native to Oregon


They said it was a Rock Pigeon, and it was not native to Oregon and so they cannot take it in.

Update: I called some other places they said they won't be open till monday.
- I decided to let the pigeon out on the carpeted floor, it stepped on it's injured leg slightly, but then went under the Bed and settled down.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Calvin, 

Keep us posted how the bird is doing...is it eating the seeds you are providing? Is he drinking water freely? There is something going on with the feet but I can't say for sure what it is.

Thanks for looking after this pigeon while you can, hopefully you'll be able to contact a pigeon friendly rehabber on Monday.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Calvin, 


...sorry to be late comeing aboard...

This is almost certainly a recent injury and likely a sprain...but could be a kidney complication also.


What do the poops look like?


This is a Bird of an age where it may not ever have eaten on it's own yet.

If you like, I will be happy to send you some general care and feeding info off site ( because of it's length) ...

e-mail me directly at 

[email protected] 

...and I will send.

As others have mentioned above, take a hand-towell and make a kind of rolled up form bent into a "U" and set the Bird in it so as to take their weight off of their legs.

If they sprain their hips or thighs from a rough landing, their legs will be more or less limp for a while...maybe taking a couple weeks to come back again.

This Bird should be pooping roughly 40 to 50 'Raisen' sized, moist, not runny, bit nicely firm, white-and-green-brown poops every 24 hours.

If not, it is not getting enough to eat.


Till next, 

P.S. - make sure they are kept free from any air conditioning or drafts or other pets, or children.

If your home is air conditioned, set them up bot only so they are out of any possible drafts, but so they are partially on a heating pad set on low or medium and folded so it makes a partial wall in the back of their cage-box-whatever, and partially under the towell they are on. A smallish cardboard box set on it's side works well for them to sit inside of to feel safe and happy when at rest. They may look out through the open side as they please.




Phil
las vegas


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

It started to eatting like crazy, Does it know it's limit or should I take the food away?

Now for more detials, It ate nothing and drank nothing yesterday night. This morning it attacked the water like crazy, to the point it started to vomit water back out?

Anyways I took the water away, letting it drink a little every few hours.

It didn't eat anything, till tonight. I kept putting everything (bread crums, bird seeds, chicken feed) I could find to figure out what it would eat. 

It just laid there without response. But As I mention it has now attacked the food. I don't want it to over eat or over drink...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...they can overeat for sure when in their neophyte enthusiasms.

So try and not let that happen.

You just kind of have to use your own judgement as to when their crop seems 'full'...and then seperate the Bird form the available Seed supply.

A 'firm' Crop is a Crop that needs water, so feel the Crop now and then to see if it feels nice and mushy...if it feels firm, offer the young new-self-feeding Pigeon, some Water.


Glad to hear he is eating...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks you for your help, I have recieved the email.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Calvin...

You bet...

Good luck...!


Phil
las vegas


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

Update:
- It's not eating as much as yesterday night, almost nothing today.
Doesn't like Chicken Feed, Birds Seeds or Bread Crums. But does eat corn!

- It drinks water, really well.

- Before it just hug it's injured leg in the air, while balancing on the other. Today it actually places it's foot on the ground. It's fingers, strectched out. But not placing it's body wieght on it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Before it just hug it's injured leg in the air, while balancing on the other. Today it actually places it's foot on the ground. It's fingers, strectched out. But not placing it's body wieght on it.[/QUOTE]



That sounds good. Likely he had a bad strain and it's healing.
If he eats mostly you can try removing most of the corn from the mix, then he will have no choise but eat the rest of the seeds also.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Calvin,


Please consider to make use of the info I sent you regarding how to feed this Bird...

Do not rely for now on it's merely pecking 'corn' to feed itself.


Please feed him AND encourage him to be learning to peck also by pecking WITH him with your crook'd index finger with Seeds on a white or light color Towell.

Guide his Beak with your finget tips on the side of it at his jaw hinge, guide his Beak into a small container of whole small Seeds such as those sold for Finches and so on, get him some "Grit" also...mix the Grit with his formula and with the small whole Seeds you can guide him to 'gobble'.

If this Bird is not pooping 40 to 50 'Raisen' sized white-and-green/brown squigs a-day, it is NOT getting enough to eat.

Have fun...!  


Glad to hear his legs are getting on back to normal...be gentle with him...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, it loves corn. Sorry for not following your instructions fully.
It poops about 10 or so... splashes?

I will try to feed it bird seeds based on your instructions.

Thank you.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...if a Bird of this age is healthy, and eating or being fed enough...

...it will poop 40 to 50 "Raisen" Sized, moist, firm enough to pick up with your fingers, poops-a-day.

If it is not doing this, it is not eating enough or being fed enough.

Your Bird is of an age where it has had little time so far to have ever eaten on it's own, and, whether it pecks at a little Corn or not, it will benifit from as nutritionally significant and sufficient in quantity of diet as possible.

By 'Corn' I do not know if you mean whole kernal Corn or cracked Corn, but if whole Kernal, certainly let him eat plenty. If cracked Corn, the nutrition is poor and incomplete. Either way, corn only is hardly adequate for their diet.

Regardless, if you will will feed him nutritious meals for now and the next week or two, while he also continues to become proficient at pecking various kinds of WHOLE, nice, Seeds of different kinds, he will benifit and be more fit not only to conintue to heal, but to continue to develop and get well so he can fly off and resume his life.

'splashes'?


If this is a reference to his poos, it is too soon to say what it means.

If they are yellow, it may mean illness...if white, or white with a little dab of green, he has been starving...if mostl water, it might mean illness or it certainly means NO FOOD IS BEING CONSUMED TO MAKE POOPS OUT OF...  


Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

By corn, I meant whole kernel Corn. Fresh from a Can. It eats that stuff without stop... So Tomorrow I should let it eat as much as possible? Will it over eat? Is there a certain "total weight limit" of food it can eat a day?

I also got it some 
"Carnary & Finch Blend, Vitamin and Mineral Enriched"
Naturally Delicious Mix of Seeds, Grains, Fruits & Vegetables.
- Coming from the package.

I followed your instruction and it would peck that stuff, for a minite or so, but then stop.

Also how about water, is there a limit to the amount of water it can drink a day? When ever I place a cup of water, it hops to it and drinks like crazy I have to stop it before it drinks "too much,"?

Sorry for so many questions...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Calvin, 



"Corn", in Pigeon contexts, means dried Corn, like Pop-Corn even..not canned or frozen!

Lol...

Canned Corn will likely not hurt them, but is also not really a good thing even if he DOES eat it...(Lolling again...)

The Canned Corn m-i-g-h-t also have a lot of sodium which would occasion possibly inordinate thirst as he tries to flush the extra salt from his system...maybe...

Otherwise, see if you can feed him some version of nutritious formulas, in the hollow back of the Nipple, and also get him inspired with pecking the Seeds you have bought.

Whole kernal dried Corn has many times the nutrition of Canned Corn...and also is more appropriate for their digestive system to process.

He still needs more than Corn to be satisfied nutritionally...

Keep working with him on pecking the Seeds...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Calvin, 

Defrosted peas or corn from the freezer are fine to give the pigeon, served at room temperature. Unpopped popcorn kernals are good as well. The canned corn has a little too much salt as Phil mentioned however it shouldn't really hurt for now. If he is eating the canned corn, I would stick with it for now in smaller amounts. Feral pigeons eat a lot worse things in the wild and somehow manage so for the short term, this is ok.

Are you still planning on calling around to some vets to see if you can find a rehabilitator in your area ? There should be someone in a city of Portland's size that helps birds and pigeons. Let us know what you are able to find out.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Calvin, 

I found this contact as well, not sure how close it would be to you, but it's just another option.

Oregon, Northwest region (Astoria)..... 503-338-3954 (emergency pager) 
Sharnelle Fee (Director), Wildlife Rehab Center of the North Coast [email protected] 

Ask them as well if they have any contacts that they can refer you to.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi Calvin,

Looking at the pictures, it has some strange alopecia (bald spots) going on. The odd loss of feathers by the eyes and ears are curious. I wonder if you could take close-up pictures of both sides of the head and post them or email them to me and I'll "process" them. Don't get the camera too close or it will just blur them--use the zoom and the digital zoom if your camera has that feature.

There are some reasons why a pigeon can lose feathers and we might need to get it a medication. I'll look into it.

Pidgey


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

It's pooping normal. I believe... It did poop "yellowish white" ONCE but then went back to normal within 10 mins or so.

My brother has gotten quite attached to it, and doesn't want to give it away now. But if it does have a medical problem, we will seek help.

Here are two sides of it's face.
http://snowshoe.f2o.org/Face_01.jpg
http://snowshoe.f2o.org/Face_02.jpg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I thought I was going to see. Here are some avian vets in your area:

Avian vets in Portland per the Association of Avian Veterinarians (www.aav.org):

Ross Weinstein 
6601 SW Parkhill Dr
Portland, OR 97239
503-244-6069

This first listing (above) does not give a phone number on the AAV website so I had to Anywho.com that one--he isn't listed under "veterinarians" for Portland in Anywho, though, but can't hurt to call!

Mitch Finnegan
4001 SW Canyon Rd
Portland, OR 97221
Phone: 503 220-5762 
Fax: 503 226-0074

The second listing mentions something about the metro zoo so I don't know how he's affiliated with it--again, it can't hurt to call.

This is purported to be a bird hospital in your area:

Greenway Pet Clinic 
12196 Sw Scholls Ferry Rd 
Tigard, OR 97223 

I'm also doing some other research into it. Sometimes with canker (trichomoniasis) we see some loss of feathers around the face although this pattern of loss is more odd than any I've seen. I'm sending these pics to a friend for review.

Pidgey


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

It likes to eat soft things. Like Fresh Bread, and Fresh Corn.

I was thinking if I get Fresh grown corn, and micowave it, would that be ok for it to eat?

Someone told me that if a bird eats too much bread it can die, because the bread would later expand in it's belly as it drinks water. Is that true?

BTW thanks for the addresses and phone numbers, I called a few places. And the ones that could actually "take a look" turned out to be about 15-20 miles away.

If the pigeon's condition is serious, I will try make the journey.

Thanks for your help, Pidgey.

BTW here is a picture of the injured leg...
http://snowshoe.f2o.org/leg.jpg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That balding pattern suggests that the bird has been scratching it's head a lot on both sides or otherwise rubbing the crap out of it on something. Isn't there a bald spot on the belly of the bird? Can you take a picture of that as well?

Incidentally, it would be unlikely that he's scratched the other side of his face since he hurt his leg so this has been going on for awhile. By the way, this feather loss is not normal and would appear to indicate some kind of infection, parasite or malnutrition. Malnutrition is something we ought to address.

Didn't you say something like "this bird is losing feathers"? Can you go into a little more detail to explain how and where he was losing them from and what he seems to be doing to lose them (plucking, rubbing, scratching, nothing whatsoever) and tell how different he looks right now from when you first found him?

I read in AVIAN MEDICINE: PRINCIPLES AND APPLICATION, page 1209 that during warm weather there are some types of ectoparasites that only come out at night (they may only be found on the birds at night, that is). In such cases, you might need to spray or powder their entire area.

The carbaryl powder is usually called "sevin dust" that can be gotten at any pet or feed store and probably even Wal-Mart and stores like that. You can dust the bird with it lightly as long as you cover the head, face and beak while you're doing it. It's a good idea to work it into the feathers a little bit. It also helps to sprinkle some on the bedding.

I had no idea there were so many different bugs that affected pigeons. Anyhow, it's possible that this bird's original nest was infested with parasites that made it scratch a lot. What I don't see from the facial pictures (which are very good and well detailed, by the way) is any evidence that there are any irritated individual bites on the skin. Can you see anything that looks like microscopic scabs or tiny inflamed pinpoints?

As I read about some of these bugs, they tend to hide under the wings during their dormant periods and that may account for feather loss under there. Can you take a picture of that?

Pidgey


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

I said that it has no feathers under it's wings, but I was told that it was normal. Since the bird was young.

It has not lost any feathers, since the day I found it. I have not noticed any difference. My brother claims that it has more tiny feathers under it's wings then before.

I will take a picture later today, it's resting now.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, you're right, you didn't. My mistake. It seems like somebody made a comment like that about a pigeon just the other day, though. It gets tough, sometimes, to keep the different cases separate in my mind (especially with the senility).

Anyhow, it depends on just how many feathers it is that he doesn't have under there. It's really hard to say for sure without pictures and that funny business with the feathers on the face is what really has me suspicious.

Pidgey


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry about the slow reply. The Pigeon now stands on it's injured leg! Even walks on it, but lumps a bits.

Here is a picture under it's wing: http://snowshoe.f2o.org/pigeon/wing.jpg
And the front view: http://snowshoe.f2o.org/pigeon/stomatch.jpg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'd say that we have something odd going on. I think we need to get him some better nutrition and we need to dust for bugs with Sevin lightly. I'll try to find some past links to former threads that went into this and post them later unless somebody beats me to it.

Pidgey


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

Went to Wal-Mart, Fred Meyer and a Pet store. They said they had nothing of the sort. I'm going to try a feed store later today.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

For Sevin dust? A pet store should carry a Pyrethrin type insecticide. Just ask 'em if they have anything for birds that kills bugs in the bedding. Sevin dust is often used on tomatoes for aphids and such so you should be able to find it in the garden section. Here's a recent thread dealing with it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11094

Pidgey


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

Owwww, I finally found a store that sells this stuff; Some Garden Store. BTW, the Feed store didn't have anything!

Later today, I found the box in which I kept the pigeon was filled with these little worm type bugs. Thanks for your help!

How often should I apply this stuff on the bird?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Calvin,

Here are some good instructions for application of Sevin dust and other products provided previously by our member Feralpigeon. I have copied and pasted from a previous post:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are some past offerings from members:

Sevin Dust (Garden Stores)
Scalex Mite & Lice Spray for Birds (pet stores)
No Mite Spray
AntiSect 2000 by Travipharma (Globals)
Harkers Duramitex (pigeon dip)

Don't forget to cover the head w/something to protect. Pay special attention to area under wings and hind quarters. Spray or dust living/nesting areas and allow to dry or have dust settle before returning birds to area. The toe end of an old sock cut off is pretty handy for covering the head. Hope this helps.

Best,

fp
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Linda


----------



## Calvin (Aug 13, 2005)

It walked all over the house, flew when thrown in the air. Ate food, drank water. Poop was normal. Went to sleep. Died this morning.

Guess it would have been better to leave it outside...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Calvin,

I'm so sorry that bird didn't make it.

You did an awful lot to help this bird, and I know it made a difference, all your comfort and care. The bird would have suffered greatly if left outside to die.

There may have been more injury or disease, not noticeable or detectable to the naked eye. Pigeons have a great skill in hiding their true state of health, this is an instinctive protection they have, to keep predators away.

Again, I'm sorry, and thank you for everything you did for this bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Guess it would have been better to leave it outside...[/QUOTE]


Certainly not, Calvin. The poor bird would have suffered a horrible death outside. At least his last days were spend confortably in a home with food, water, safety and love. They know the difference.
Thank you so much for helping this little one.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Calvin, I, too, am sorry your little pigeon didn't make it. You did a lot to try to help it survive, but, sometimes, there are things going on inside a bird that cause them to die. I hope your brother is not too upset.

maggie


----------

